# Phpraid-Einbindung in Gildenhomepage



## ZuneAbulic (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

unsere Gilde würde gerne phpRaid benutzen, jedoch scheitert es nun an der Einbindung in die Homepage. Ich möchte diesen Raidkalender wie auf der folgenden Seite einbinden: http://decadence.bplaced.net/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=8

Nur wie bekomme ich das so hin, dass nur der Kalender auf der Seite erscheint und nicht der restliche Teil der Seite?
Würde mich über eine Hilfestellung sehr freuen.

Gruß


----------



## xdave78 (18. Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an welches CMS du benutzt. So ganz versteh ich deine Frage zwar nicht, aber die Jungs ham es mit nem Wrapper und frameless Einbindung gemacht...das geht nicht bei allen CMS´aber zB bei Joomla (gelinkte Seite) geht es.


----------

